# The Moral and Ethical Reasons Why Marijuana Should Be Legal.



## Setadoon420 (Oct 14, 2008)

The thing that really pisses me off about marijuana being illegal in the United States is that I have absolutley no "say" in the matter. In fact, NO one has any real "say" in the matter of legalization. I put say in quotations because saying things about the legalization makes the ignorant people that run the country blow us off as pot heads. But we can stand up for our rights, just as women in the early 20th century stood up, just as blacks and others in the U.S. stood up in the 60's. But we will not just be defending "civil" rights, but *human rights* as well. *Think *about this concept of what the government does. They make a substance illegal based on the effects that it has on the people, so as to make sure people do not harm others and thus society as a whole will stay in tact and relatively out of chaos.This is all good because I _generally_ like the government and how things are done. I can understand why substances such as Heroin or Cocaine or Crystal Meth are illegal, because there are studies and physical proof as well as scientific evidence that these substances are terrible for you. But think about it. They are doing the exact same thing with marijuana. For what? I am absolutley no doctor and I do not have any medical knowledge worthy of debating, but from what I have gathered over the years, Marijuana is one of the safest "drugs" you can possibly utilize in your life. Not only does it create a sense of Euphoria, but it actually _improves _the quality of my life (IE music, food, interest in things). Why would a government, *established* by the *people, *make something that is *harmless* an illegal substance? Or continue to go against what the *people *(which established it in the first place) desire? Is it for profit? Is it because the government is mostly corrupt and and profits from it being illegal? If this is the case there is something Morally, Ethically, and Politically wrong with the illegalization and continuity of illegalization.

The only reason people have bad feelings about marijuana is that they have been brought up to hate and fear marijuana. They are ignorant. They have not tried it. They cannot judge what they have not experienced.
I was brought up to hate hard drugs such as cocaine and heroin, and I have not tried them. And I thank my upbringers for that. But the information that I have receieved about marijuana was wrong. And the government is wrong too.

It must be legalized.


----------



## duff420 (Oct 15, 2008)

i agree. What i dont understand is how alchol is legal and weed isnt. Alchol kills so many people its not funny. Not once in all of medical history has somone died from weed. Sure weed can cause cancer or wut ever but hell cigarettes do the same thing and they are legal, and at least off weed you get high. The only reason i can see why weed shouldnt be legal is because its a "gateway drug" wich is true in most cases. Ask a person if they smoked weed if they answer yes then ask them if they have tried any other drugs i bet that 90% of the people will say yes. I havnt met anyone that smoked weed that hasnt done other drugs other than myself. I guess i just have the strength and will power that many lack.


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont know how they can keep marijuana illegal as a gateway drug,That would be like aresting a person because they dont have money or a job so they MIGHT rob a bank.
Its just that not enough people will speak up for there rights for fear of what others will think of them.
Thats my 2 cents
Happy Growing
Green Dave


----------



## helmoid (Oct 15, 2008)

First off marijuana in NOT the gateway drug, alcohol is. Second, even if it was, they could take ALL the HUGE focus off pot and focus on the real drugs that are bad etc. and stop those who used the "gateway"


----------



## Busmike (Oct 15, 2008)

*I think you guys are ALL on drugs...*

*I make a shitload of money the way things are right now.*

*Don't change a THING!!*


----------

